# Drawing Chamfers in SketchUp



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jun 2008)

I just did this for Paul O. Thought maybe others might find it useful, too.


----------



## wizer (12 Jun 2008)

Thanks Dave


----------



## PaulO (12 Jun 2008)

Thanks for that. So many ways to skin a cat with sketchup.

How would you go about doing this?






Which is the result you'd get from running a block plane down all 12 edges (or a router if your name is Norm :roll: )

I'm hoping that you can come up with a quicker way of doing it than I did.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jun 2008)

Alright. Here's one way.






From the back left.

A cube.
A cube with the vertical edges chamfered.
Copy the top face and its edges up a little bit.
Copy/Rotate the face 90° in two directions.
Push/Pull the faces through the cube.
Select all. Run Interesect with selected. Delete waste.
Use Move tool to resize the board as needed.


----------



## PaulO (12 Jun 2008)

Nicely done on the back of an envelope 

I did mine by chamfering two sides (eight edges) using the chamfer around path script. 

I then created guides in from the edge by the chamfer width.
Create a new face and rotate it to the chamfer plane, then move it to the reference guides. Intersect, delete unwanted geometry and repeat for the other three unchamfered edges.

Seems to be that sketchup lacks the ability to define a tool and a tool path, but then I guess it is free, so it is hard to complain. Also great to have such a vibrant support community.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jun 2008)

I did mine without any plugins. 

Keep in mind that SketchUp is a sketching tool and some of this sort of thing is not natively provided for. The original intent was a very small, simple yet powerful set of tools. I think they succeeded with that. It's the users like us who want to add more detail who are pushing it more in the direction of a CAD application. Fortunately the Ruby gurus are writing some good plugins to expand the automation.


----------



## planetWayne (17 Jun 2008)

Ok, I got there in the end! - but the biggest ball ache was a stupid thing of rotating the copied face 90 degrees from the top to a side. Ended up rotating it - then having to move it out from the middle of the model to the side, then moving it down a bit until I had it aligned then repeating again to do the other side. Its the real silly things I haven't got yet


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jun 2008)

You can make rotating the face easier if you set a couple of guides before hand such that they cross at the desired center of rotation. then use the copy/rotate function of the Rotate tool.

Here's a screen shot.


----------



## planetWayne (17 Jun 2008)

Bostin!

see - the simple things  had the whole thing done in less than a minute then!

Cheers!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jun 2008)

Now that's what I like to see.

Keep up the good work.

Dave


----------

